# interesting vein



## danec (Jul 20, 2014)

Ive been poking around on this vein now and then over the last couple years.went up there today and panned out a few pans worth of material.I find a few tiny specks of gold everytime but they are small.this vein is packed with pyrite and sulfides.also has a thin layer of a bluish gray clay like material in it.if anyone can see anything interesting in these pics they can tell me about I would appreciate it .thanks,dan


----------



## blueduck (Aug 12, 2014)

What does it look like under UV light?

Ive seen locally here in Idaho a similar vein that contained copper ore, and another that held some rare earth material, and just a couple weks back a friend showed me a core sample he drilled which holds tungsten that has a similar "blue" hue before UV light is used.....

William
Idaho


----------



## Richard36 (Apr 9, 2015)

Sweet looking vein system, and definitely worth further investigation.
The blue-gray clay like material is worth being assayed, as a blue-gray clay was the best ore from the Comstock load, which assayed 200 oz per ton silver.


----------



## Richard36 (Apr 22, 2015)

Vein systems like this are worth digging into because they contain often contain gemstones, such as tourmaline, topaz, and aquamarine.


----------



## solarsmith (Apr 23, 2015)

i would suspect that there is much more gold in it than what you see in your pan. the majority of the gold is probably tied to the sulfides Pyrites. get an assay,!
Bryan In denver


----------

